# Is this ok for a bearded dragon diet



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

IS THIS OK FOR A PAIR OF ADULT BEARDED DRAGONS AS A DIET

My Adult Bearded dragons Daily diet

Butternut Squash 
Kale 
Blueberries 
Rocket and Watercress 
Kiwi 
Little Bit of Broccoli
Little Bit of Carrots
Strawberries
Dandelion Leaves
Green Beans
Parsnips
MealWorms in dish all the time/everyday - Dusted and gut loaded

Locust every other day - Dusted and gutloaded
Wax Worms - every Fortnight


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

now i sure someone will correct me if i am wrong. but i believe i have read that kale is not all that good for them as it bind calcium i think. 

also i believe strawberry's should only bee given as a treat.


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

thething84 said:


> now i sure someone will correct me if i am wrong. but i believe i have read that kale is not all that good for them as it bind calcium i think.
> 
> also i believe strawberry's should only bee given as a treat.


Ok we will wait for someone to correct that for you and i only chop 1 strawberry up and mix it in with the rest but overall if i get rid of the kale then it will be ok if your comment is a fact that is i dont know myself so ill listen to you till someone puts it right cheers


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

thething84 said:


> now i sure someone will correct me if i am wrong. but i believe i have read that kale is not all that good for them as it bind calcium i think.
> 
> also i believe strawberry's should only bee given as a treat.


I just did a quick research and found this i will do abit more but this is what i have for now can anyone confirm this many thanx

Kale is an excellent green to include in the diet of both herbivorous and omnivorous reptiles. It has a good calcium to phosphorous ratio and has one of the lowest oxalate levels of any of the commonly used greens. This site has the oxalate levels from the analysis of the U.S Dept. of Agriculture
http://www.anapsid.org/iguana/cal_ox.htm…

It is recommended as a staple green for beardeds in the care site written by biologist Dr. Katherine Tosney 

http://www.biology.lsa.umich.edu/researc…
as well as in the Bearded Dragon Manual chapter on nutrition, authored by Dr. Susan Donoghue a vet who specializes in the field of reptile nutrition. 

The misconception that kale is high in oxalates if often repeated in reptile forums and on web sites. Kale and it's close relative collards can affect the thyroid if they are fed exclusively but no green or family of greens should be fed exclusively. Variety is the key to nutritional balance in a diet


----------



## fudgie73 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been told that broccoli isn't good for beardies as it doesnt give them any nutrients. Also not to leave in mealworms all the time and only give them as a treat. 
My beardies favourites are curly kale, rocket and dandelion and refuse any other fruit and veg thats put in.
They love medium crickets and locust as a treat once a week.
Every one has different ways of feeding though.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

fudgie73 said:


> I have been told that broccoli isn't good for beardies as it doesnt give them any nutrients. Also not to leave in mealworms all the time and only give them as a treat.
> My beardies favourites are curly kale, rocket and dandelion and refuse any other fruit and veg thats put in.
> They love medium crickets and locust as a treat once a week.
> Every one has different ways of feeding though.


 
may i ask how old your beardie is?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the chart I go by, and it's a sticky in the newbie section Nutrition Content

All insects should be gutloaded so good one for doing that, however mealworms shouldn't be used as a staple. Personally i'd feed a couple a day, along with other foods obviously, or feed them just a couple of days a week. Agree with not feeding wax worms often, although you could feed once a week. 

Variety is the key with insects but the best staple you could feed would be roaches, well worth investing in a colony. If not then locusts or crickets with locusts being the better food.


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

thething84 said:


> may i ask how old your beardie is?


i have 1 bearded dragon thats 10-11 months and 2 that are about 2 years old the 10 month old one iv been told will eat a little more livefood than an adult and as time goes on it will eat more fruit and veg than livefood is this correct


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> This is the chart I go by, and it's a sticky in the newbie section Nutrition Content
> 
> All insects should be gutloaded so good one for doing that, however mealworms shouldn't be used as a staple. Personally i'd feed a couple a day, along with other foods obviously, or feed them just a couple of days a week. Agree with not feeding wax worms often, although you could feed once a week.
> 
> Variety is the key with insects but the best staple you could feed would be roaches, well worth investing in a colony. If not then locusts or crickets with locusts being the better food.


Thanx for that will use the Nutrition content guide you posted very helpful just read up on roaches for beardies and thats a must have... will have to get a colony thankyou for your help well appreciated now i will be more aware on nutrition for my bearded dragons again thanx


----------

